

 Column versus row stores - prakash
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/08/column-versus-row-stores.html

======
martian
Sometimes column stores are really the way to go. For massive RDF storage,
they offer orders of magnitude improvement in query speeds when compared to
the best row-store DBs.

The C-Store project at MIT is cool. Here's a good summary:
[http://patricklogan.blogspot.com/2007/12/column-oriented-
rdf...](http://patricklogan.blogspot.com/2007/12/column-oriented-rdf-
storage.html)

